# A change needed... color perhaps?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the color of your furniture, and I also like solid color furniture
because you can get a burst of color with throw pillows. Try some
red throw pillows.

Firstly, the love seat in front of the window -- think about putting it on the
opposite wall where the ottoman is. I rather be facing a window than a 
blank wall when sitting in a room. The room is narrow, so also try
putting the coffee table in front of the large sofa. The ottoman also
narrows up the room. Once you free up the window area, try the ottoman
on the window placed at the end of the window (far away from the couch)
Place the ottoman on an angle facing the sofa. 

If you like these ideas try it out and post the pics...also post more pics of
the rest of the room.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*What shade of red would you suggest?*



Two Knots said:


> I love the color of your furniture, and I also like solid color furniture
> because you can get a burst of color with throw pillows. Try some
> red throw pillows.
> 
> ...


I tried every which way for furniture placement but this is the best I could do, the furniture is oversize. And the room is sort of too small.
I had three talented women help me and they all moved the stuff around for 2 hours...lol.
I wanted the long couch on the interior wall as you said but the couch just looks to big for that wall due to the kitchen entrance being on that wall.
I do like the solid color of the furniture also, because I can change the look with throw pillows and art.
I just bought these a while back and now I think I'll get some red to try, as you mentioned.
What shade of red would you suggest?

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/papajack2/media/BayRdLivingRoom2013004_zps35bafbab.jpg.html


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I see that your a builder/home remodeler. Is that window in the LR
in the front of the house? Is that room about 10 foot wide? 

Would you be open to putting in a box window, about 2 1/2 foot deep
x 10 foot long? It could be something you could do yourself as you are
a builder. 
It would allow you to put your sofa into the box
window area, we did that in our house and it made a remarkable
difference in our room. We did it ourselves and were not builders, it
took us forever, but it was well worth it.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*sofa into the box*



Two Knots said:


> I see that your a builder/home remodeler. Is that window in the LR
> in the front of the house? Is that room about 10 foot wide?
> 
> Would you be open to putting in a box window, about 2 1/2 foot deep
> ...


 That is a thought and a very good one. To be honest, I haven't spent a lot of time or money on this house. I am usually so busy I don't have much time for that kind of thing.
I build new homes and also remodel. I am done for the year with building but I own a lot of properties in this area that I rent out which keeps me extremely busy, like almost around the clock. I took a nasty fall off a ladder and have been laid up for a couple weeks now with a broken leg. I am going nuts dealing with it. I haven't sat in a chair for an hour in years. I need to be busy.
I laugh, I think of the saying "the shoemaker's kids have no shoes". This is me to a tee.
I don't really think about this house too much but now that I sit here and look around, I need some change.
That's why I'm here.
I like the box window idea. Let me think about that for a bit.
And thank you.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

It needs color. Even a simple tan or beige would do wonders. The other thing is that your furniture just doesn't match. The upholstered pieces are more traditional whereas the coffee table, end tables, and lamps especially are more formal.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think the furniture looks good. Pillows accent it. I might consider painting. A warm earth tone color.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Thank you for your help*



iminaquagmire said:


> It needs color. Even a simple tan or beige would do wonders. The other thing is that your furniture just doesn't match. The upholstered pieces are more traditional whereas the coffee table, end tables, and lamps especially are more formal.


 Thank you for your help, it is truly appreciated.
Is this more in line with today? Or am I way off base?


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Thank you so much for your input*



747 said:


> I think the furniture looks good. Pillows accent it. I might consider painting. A warm earth tone color.


 Thank you so much for your input. Everyone is telling me to get rid of the off white (Dover is the color, Sherwin Williams) and try a earth tone.
I will.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

JackoD said:


> Thank you for your help, it is truly appreciated.
> Is this more in line with today? Or am I way off base?


That is much more in style with the upholstered pieces you have.


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with the color suggestions you've been given. Definitely needs color on the walls. I would go a little darker though. Even though the room is small you have a big window. A darker color would work well in there. I agree on the warm tone suggestions. Also the dog is adorable!


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

KarenH said:


> I agree with the color suggestions you've been given. Definitely needs color on the walls. I would go a little darker though. Even though the room is small you have a big window. A darker color would work well in there. I agree on the warm tone suggestions. Also the dog is adorable!


She is now 15 years young, and she still plays like a puppy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I still think light tan is nice for the walls in the kitchen and LR as well.
try accenting with rusty red pillows. 
I would also think about trying the love seat on the wall opposite
the window. 
I will look for a pic of our window from the outside for you, in case you think this may be in your future.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> I still think light tan is nice for the walls in the kitchen and LR as well.
> try accenting with rusty red pillows.
> I would also think about trying the love seat on the wall opposite
> the window.
> I will look for a pic of our window from the outside for you, in case you think this may be in your future.


 Thanks again Two Knots, I will give it a try and post a pic soon.
I would love to see a pic of yours.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure you can make it much nicer being a builder, and if you can re-use
your existing windows, you'll save a lot.

Unfortunately, we had to buy new windows cause all we had was three small Anderson crank out windows in that spot.
We were however, able to re-use
one of the windows on the far left of the room.

The narrow end windows, let in a lot of light, the morning sun on one side and the setting sun on the other side. 
The Head knot, blended the new roof
into the existing roof. 

I'll look for another shot from furthur away, showing the roof.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

furthur away.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like my neighbors back yard. His wife has a green thumb when it comes to everything.:yes: Her husband is my go to guy if i need to dig a hole. He has a nice old school pick shovel. You get down quick.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Love it*



Two Knots said:


> furthur away.


I love it. The sidewall kick out is fantastic. What is the center window size?
And you did this yourself? That looks like very nice work from here.
Do you have a background in the building trades?
Just a super looking home, love the gardening.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No Jacko, we're not in the building trades.
We're just obsessive DIY'ers. :laughing: The head knot 
is willing to try everything. 
The window took him five months to complete -- both
inside and outside.

The middle window is shy of 5 feet... The ends are about
2 feet, and the side windows are about 16"
The window on the far left, was one of our original windows;
it wasn't in the original plan and was an after thought.
Luckly the space was wide enough to accomidate it. 

We lived in a big mess for a long time.



we started in July 2nd 2004...This was in late August sometime.
no sheetrock yet.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> No Jacko, we're not in the building trades.
> We're just obsessive DIY'ers. :laughing: The head knot
> is willing to try everything.
> The window took him five months to complete -- both
> ...


 Very nice. Looks like the head knot has some real talent.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, now that you've seen it, I'll remove the pics....so we can get back to your
decorating.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Having trouble removing the photos, can anyone help me?


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Now that we are on the subject of change...*

What can I do with this room?
One wall is painted in a accent color of light beige, the other three are an off white.
Do I need a curtain color change? They are about 2 years old now.
Maybe 3...


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> furthur away.


 Impressive! Wish I had such skills!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jacko, if you're going to paint the LR, then paint the DR the same color.

The drapes are the wrong color and style, best suited for a bedroom. 
I prefer a heavier wooden pole with finials -- stained to 
match the furniture, and also a heavier drape fabric. I also prefer
drapes to go up to the ceiling. If you want to do the sheer curtains underneath
and just drape 'legs' on the sides that ok as well...if you go that route then
you can put the finials on the inside edge as well...
That is what we did in our living room, just made side legs...
You could do a print on the drape legs or a solid...


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Hi Two,*



Two Knots said:


> Jacko, if you're going to paint the LR, then paint the DR the same color.
> 
> The drapes are the wrong color and style, best suited for a bedroom.
> I prefer a heavier wooden pole with finials -- stained to
> ...


Hi Two,
Lets say I painted both rooms a creamy beige as has been suggested, and I tossed around some rust red colored cushions in the living room.
What would then be a good color for new drapes in the dining room?
I like the idea of going to the ceiling with them, too.
The wood in the dining room is teak.
And I do like sheers underneath for the natural light they let in.
Would I match the sheer color with the drape color?
I hate to keep bothering you but I am having fun listening.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Two,
Lets say I painted both rooms a creamy beige as has been suggested, and I tossed around some rust red colored cushions in the living room.
What would then be a good color for new drapes in the dining room?
I like the idea of going to the ceiling with them, too.
I just happen to have some round teakwood stock I could use to make my own poles, too.
And I do like sheers underneath for the natural light they let in.
Would I match the sheer color with the drape color?
I hate to keep bothering you but I am having fun listening.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Again.. double post. Sorry.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I looked through Houz and found this...

http://www.houzz.com/photos/3147418/Whole-House-Make-Over-in-Vienna-traditional-curtains-dc-metro

It's a print with some red in it. I like reds that favor a cranberry
red, rusty red is nice as well...I even like solid drapes, but this one
caught my eye...do you sew? 
The pole is a little too heavy and dark, but it caught my eye because
of the finials.
The drape caught my eye cause it looks good with tan, 
although, I would like a lighter tan on the walls.


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> I looked through Houz and found this...
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/3147418/Whole-House-Make-Over-in-Vienna-traditional-curtains-dc-metro
> 
> ...


Very pretty. My sister has these drapes and they are really nice. Her walls are painted a gold color from Sherwin Williams. It is very rich looking.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking nice


----------

